# Cat people, some advice please



## Mahoganybay (20 June 2014)

I have two cats, both female, one we have had about 8 years, the other quite new (beginning of the year).

They have both in the last 3 days brought into the house and killed a number of mice & birds.

The older cat as never done this before and she is the one bringing the most in.

What is going on, is it the warmer weather?


----------



## Amymay (20 June 2014)

Natural instinct......


----------



## Mahoganybay (20 June 2014)

amymay said:



			Natural instinct......
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree amymay, just abit strange that the older cat has just started doing it after all this time, quite possibly i think she may be copying the younger cat.

Just not pleasant picking up half chewed baby mice and birds off my carpets (guts and all) :-(


----------



## Amymay (20 June 2014)

We've had to start locking ours out, for the same reasons.


----------



## Mrs B (20 June 2014)

Has been a mild winter, animals are breeding well, more offspring per garden, more chance of being nabbed by cats. It may well be that older mog is now re-joining the hinting instinct.

However, my older one couldn't catch a cold (even with Junior's input).


----------



## Leo Walker (20 June 2014)

Mine has started doing the same. The stoopid idiot killed a baby magpie and for about 48 hours leaving the house was tricky as we were being dived bombed by the parents! Mine has finally accepted being raw fed though, so is supplementing his diet in the most natural way. If he killls a magpie again I'll be going back to Whiskas!


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (21 June 2014)

amymay said:



			We've had to start locking ours out, for the same reasons.
		
Click to expand...

It's natural for them to come in to a nice warm bed, preferably clean sheets and best duvet cover, which is not perfect 'til they have just made the most expensive material all snaggy!


----------



## TrasaM (21 June 2014)

Both my cats are staying out of the back garden now that there's a big dog in the house so I've had no bodies awaiting me on the back step every day.. Blackbirds seem to realise this too and are coming into the garden more often. I know he's still hunting as I've seen dead shrews around the front. Oh well..cats, you can't change them so it's a case of preventing them depositing their cadavers in the house


----------



## paulineh (21 June 2014)

Do they both wear bells on their collars. This will help


----------



## Mahoganybay (21 June 2014)

paulineh said:



			Do they both wear bells on their collars. This will help
		
Click to expand...

Actually, they don't, very good idea, will get some sorted.


----------



## Burnttoast (21 June 2014)

Two bells per cat are better than one  Speaking as someone with a lethal bird-hunter  Just make sure the collar is a decent breakaway one. And keep a spare handy!


----------

